# Rizzo Method on '05 545



## firewired (Mar 7, 2003)

I have decided to make the move. My 911 seems way too small now that we are shortly to have another child. I have decided on a pretty much loaded 6 speed 545. Now, I just have to find a dealer to play. Using the suggestions that some of you have posted on the Rizzo method, today I faxed a "purchase proposal" to 15 dealers located in my state. i would be happy to get $3K above invoice and the KBB trade-in value on my car.

Anyone with any insights on dealer willingness to negotiate on '05s? I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## LondonBlue (Feb 26, 2004)

*Check with Joern Esser/Passport BMW*



firewired said:


> I have decided to make the move. My 911 seems way too small now that we are shortly to have another child. I have decided on a pretty much loaded 6 speed 545. Now, I just have to find a dealer to play. Using the suggestions that some of you have posted on the Rizzo method, today I faxed a "purchase proposal" to 15 dealers located in my state. i would be happy to get $3K above invoice and the KBB trade-in value on my car.
> 
> Anyone with any insights on dealer willingness to negotiate on '05s? I'll let you know how it goes.


I don't know if you mind going out of state. I encourage you to contact Joern Esser from Passport BMW in Maryland. I was living in NYC earlier this year, and got a great deal from Joern on a 530. I did Euro Delivery. If you send me a private message, I'll give you Joern Esser's contact info.

Jamila


----------



## HurstTX (Jan 19, 2004)

firewired said:


> I have decided to make the move. My 911 seems way too small now that we are shortly to have another child. I have decided on a pretty much loaded 6 speed 545. Now, I just have to find a dealer to play. Using the suggestions that some of you have posted on the Rizzo method, today I faxed a "purchase proposal" to 15 dealers located in my state. i would be happy to get $3K above invoice and the KBB trade-in value on my car.
> 
> Anyone with any insights on dealer willingness to negotiate on '05s? I'll let you know how it goes.


I got $3k over invoice from Garlyn Shelton BMW in Bryan for an '05 545i. This was for a European Delivery though. The dealership may want more profit for something coming out of its own allocation however. Ron Elms is a great guy to deal with. I tried the Rizzo method but didn't have very good luck with the other dealers in the area...


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

HurstTX said:


> I got $3k over invoice from Garlyn Shelton BMW in Bryan for an '05 545i. This was for a European Delivery though. The dealership may want more profit for something coming out of its own allocation however. Ron Elms is a great guy to deal with. I tried the Rizzo method but didn't have very good luck with the other dealers in the area...


I also bought form Garlyn Shelton and would also endorse them. I know of a boardmember who bought a US delivery car from Ron and also was able to receive very agressive pricing. Give them a shot. Ron knows his name is being mentioned on this forum, so it would it probably not hurt to let him know where you got his name from. Good luck.


----------



## Go_Fast (Sep 2, 2004)

I got $3300 over invoice for my '05 545 (on order) for domestic delivery by using the Rizzo Method. I'm one of the guys who posted previously about this.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

Go_Fast said:


> I got $3300 over invoice for my '05 545 (on order) for domestic delivery by using the Rizzo Method. I'm one of the guys who posted previously about this.


Fortuntately the CA market seems to be a very competive market. TX appears to be on the opposite end of the spectrum. It is MRSP or nothing. None of the 4 dealers here in Houston responded to my Rizzo Method faxes/ e-mails. I believe it is a similar situation in San Antonio, Dallas, and Austin. There is thread in the ED forum regarding recommended dealers here iin TX that are willing to negotiate, there are 3 strong recommendations with 2 backups.


----------



## firewired (Mar 7, 2003)

The salesman I am meeting with tomorrow knows I have purchased four BMWs in the last two years. So I am hopeful he might think of future business as well. Over the phone the first out of town dealer I spoke with on Friday readily agreed to $2500 so I am hopeful for $3000. Big sticking point may be what they offer for the 911. 

Does anyone have any experience with the values listed for trade-in on KBB? I would be happy to get the trade-in value listed on the KBB site, but I have this impending feeling that they are going to offer some absurd number. Any insight into the experience with the KBB numbers would be appreciated. I'll let you all know how my negotiations go tomorrow.


----------



## ZZTop (Jul 21, 2004)

HurstTX said:


> I got $3k over invoice from Garlyn Shelton BMW in Bryan for an '05 545i. This was for a European Delivery though. The dealership may want more profit for something coming out of its own allocation however. Ron Elms is a great guy to deal with. I tried the Rizzo method but didn't have very good luck with the other dealers in the area...


We got our '05 ED 545 for $1750 over ED invoice. Add in the 7% that you already get for ED, and we're $1900 below U.S. invoice. That's almost $5k less than what the initial poster said he is willing to pay. Seems like that warrants a trip to Munich!


----------



## CapeBimmer (Mar 16, 2002)

ED is the way to go. $1300 over invoice, ordered last Feb. Picked up in Munich in April and had it here early June. If you want instant gratification pay the price and get it right away.

Great trip along the Danube too!


----------

